# 5525 Backhoe Attachment



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a friend that is wanting to attach a backhoe to a JD5525. John Deere is wanting about $600 for a kit to plumb the backhoe to the tractor. The kit consist of a few hydraulic lines and some quick connects and a bracket. Any helpful info will be appreciated.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The kit is called a Power Beyond Field Installation Kit


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Maybe try Allstate’s or one of the other big salvage yards.


----------

